# resident alien mexico



## clint (Oct 11, 2009)

Is there a source of good information available for resident alien status in Mexico on the internet.

The sites that i have found are very basic and do not provide a lot of info.

What i need are the basic guidelines and benefits .

I have an fm2, and realize that after the 4.5 years i can start the process for imigrado , but am unclear on the resident alien status , my understanding is that it carrys the same benefits as the imigrado with one exception

jk


----------

